# Touch Panel TP-270 & WinCC flexible 2007



## Pascal2002 (23 April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich TouchPanel TP-270 und WinCC flexible 2007.
Ich habe mir in WinCC ein paar Oberflächen entworfen und will diese nun auf das TouchPanel laden.

Wie mach ich das am einfachsten? Ich habe leider noch nie mit TouchPanels gearbeitet.

Mit dem MPI-Adapter von Siemens habe ich die SPS programmiert, nun steh ich aber vor der Herausforderung, eine Verbdingun mit dem TouchPanel aufbauen zu können.

Danke im Voraus

MfG
Pascal


----------



## vierlagig (23 April 2008)

ich glaube diese FAQ sollte die ersten fragen mit antworten erschlagen:

*Wie kann ein WinCC flexible Projekt über MPI/PROFIBUS auf ein Windows- basiertes Panel übertragen werden?*


----------



## Pascal2002 (23 April 2008)

danke für den tipp.

also mittlerweile bin ich mal so schlau, das ich dasd touchpanel an sich erstmal updaten muss.

muss ich das betriebssystem runterladen oder is das bei wincc flexible dabei?


----------



## Perfektionist (23 April 2008)

--> projekt --> transfer --> betriebssystem aktualisieren

oder sich mal in Prosave einarbeiten ...


----------



## Pascal2002 (23 April 2008)

ja das genau liegt das probelm. ich bekomm keine verbindung hin.

mit sps hab ich verbindung, aber sobald das touchpanel an den mpi parallel angeschlossen ist, ist die sps auch weg.

bzw wenn ich die sps abklemme und das touchpanel alleine am mpi ist, ist auch nichts da.


----------



## volker (23 April 2008)

geh mal in die systemsteuerung des tp und stelle die s7 transfersittings ein.


----------



## stromer69 (23 April 2008)

Hallo,
als ich mal keine Verbindung mit einem OP herstellen konnte, mußte ich mir erst ein geeignetes Schnittstellenkabel von einem Kollegen leihen. Die MPI und Profibus DP Kabel haben nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Pascal2002 (23 April 2008)

habe den fehler gefunden.

habe das OS via Seriell aktualisiert und danach die komplette Konfig im Simatic Manager angelegt (siemens hilfe anweisung) und danach ging auch alles andere.

 


danke an alle tips.


----------



## Pascal2002 (25 April 2008)

Hallo,

leider bin ich schon wieder auf Grund gelaufen.

Die Verbindung (MPI) zwischen SPS und Panel will nicht funktionieren.

Hier ein paar Screenshots meiner Einstellungen... 

zum öffnen, klicken!


----------



## Pascal2002 (28 April 2008)

keine eine idee?


----------



## vierlagig (28 April 2008)

beschreibe mal deinen fehler genauer ... fehlermeldungen, statusLEDs. dann guck noch mal in die einstellungen von deinem panel (hat das TP270 noch die lustigen dip-schalter )


----------



## MTec (28 April 2008)

Simatic-Manager --> Zielsystem --> Erreichbare Teilnehmer

Welche Adressen sind dort verfügbar?  (Zugriffsweg über MPI-Schnittstelle)


----------



## Pascal2002 (28 April 2008)

hallo,

ich habe die einstellungen nochmal überprüft....

MPI:
das Panel auf 187,5 kb/s und Adresse 10
die SPS auf 187,5 kb/s und Adresse 11

wenn ich über den Simatic Manager erreichbare Teilnehmer anzeigen lasse, ist entweder keiner oder nur die SPS da, wenn ich das Panel abstecke. Ist das Panel alleine am MPI, ist auch nichts da.

Die DIP-Schalter auf der Rückseite stehen auf MPI/DP.

Allerdings habe ich noch ein Problem mit der Schnittstelle.
Wenn ich die Schnittstelle auf MPI festlege, finde ich gar nichts.
Steht sie auf Auto, finde ich die SPS. Das Panel aber nie.

Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, das das Panel über MPI direkt nicht angesprochen werden kann.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ich habe noch etwas gefunden, weis allerdings nicht ob das wichtig ist.

Wenn ich unter NetPro auf das Panel (HMI-Station) klicke und diese dann laden will, kommt eine Meldung das ich kein S7RTM aktviert habe, ich soll ein Haken in das Kästchen unter Objekteigenschaften setzen. Allerdings gibt es diese Option nicht.

Wie kann ich die S7RTM installieren?
Oder ist das nur eine fehlende Autorisierung?


----------



## MTec (28 April 2008)

Hallo,

also jetzt mal grundlegend:

Das Panel muss auch ohne irgendwelche Net-Pro Konfiguration unter "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" verfügbar sein. Auch kann das Panel definitiv über MPI kommunizieren.
Da wohl irgendwie die Kommunikation nach dem Anstecken des Panels zusammenbricht, sieht es erstmal so aus als ob Dein Programmiergerät die gleiche MPI-Adresse wie das Panel hat (passiert z.B. nach Start der Flexible Runtime!) oder die Verdrahtung fehlerhaft ist.

Hier ein paar Checkpunkte:
- Busverdrahtung prüfen --> Stecker / Belegung / Abschlusswiderstände
- Zugriffsweg auf MPI einstellen
- MPI-Adresse des eigenen PC-Adapters prüfen (Standard "0")
- Falls USB PC-Adapter: Adapter auf dem MPI-Port der CPU-Seite anschließen (Panel-MPI Buchse hat keine aktive Stromversorgung für PC-Adapter. Deshalb kann auch das Panel ohne CPU nicht angesprochen werden)
- Panel-Systemsteuerung --> Transfereinstellungen überprüfen
- Panel auf "Transfer" stellen
- Erreichbare Teilnehmer --> es sind jetzt beide verfügbar...  

Das waren jetzt nur ein paar Punkte "aus dem Kopf", aber ich hoffe es hilft Dir trotzdem etwas weiter...  

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Pascal2002 (28 April 2008)

danke 

das problem ist dabei nur, sobald ich, egal mit welchem pc, den adapter auf MPI einstelle statt auf Auto, findet er nix mehr.

ich habe den RS232 -> MPI adapter von Siemens. Baudrate 19,2kb/s eingestellt.

egal was ich einstelle, solange die schnittstelle nicht auf "auto" steht, ist die suche nach erreichbaren teilnehmern erfolglos.

ich habe schon überlegt ob die sps irgend eine macke haben kann bzw irgend ein parameter gesetzt sein kann der das verhindert. allerdings wüsste ich nicht, welcher das sein soll.

solang die kommunikation nur mit MPI-auto funktioniert, wird das wohl nix.

richtig?


----------



## MTec (29 April 2008)

> solang die kommunikation nur mit MPI-auto funktioniert, wird das wohl nix.
> 
> richtig?


Nicht unbedingt. Wenn der Adapter mit "Auto" die CPU findet, muss auch die Verbindung zum Panel möglich sein.
Allerdings kenne ich den RS232/MPI-Adapter nicht. 

Zu der fehlerhaften MPI-Einstellung:
Unter PG/PC-Schnittstelle den PC-Adapter auswählen und die Eigenschaften von PC-Adapter(MPI) auswählen.
In der Registerkarte MPI die Adresse kontrollieren (Standart "0") und in der Registerkarte "Lokaler Anschluss" die Com-Einstellungen prüfen. Diese Com-Einstellungen können zwischen "Auto" und "MPI" unterschiedlich eingestellt werden.

Haben die oben genannten Punkte nichts gebracht?

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Pascal2002 (29 April 2008)

so, ich habe jetzt mpi als schnittstelle eingestellt bekommen am laptop.

finde auch die sps wie vorher über auto.

allerdings is das panel nach wie vor nicht zu sehen.

was muss ich alles einstellen von der projekterstellung mittels "einfügen einer hmi-station" bis hin zum laufenden panel?

ich habe folgendes gemacht:


in simatic die hmi-station eingefügt und das tp 270 6" ausgewählt
im netpro den mpi-bus angeschlossen am panel
wincc flexible 07 aufgemacht und ein bild gezeichnet
die kommunikation des mpi am panel eingestellt
die kommunikation im wincc eingestellt
die daten aufs panel über die serielle schnittstelle transferiert
die hmi-station im simatic manager übersetzt und gespeichert (daten würden in wincc auf das panel übertragen)
habe ich irgendwas wichtiges vergessen?

was ist mit der melduing aus netpro von wegen s7rtm fehlt....

was muss ich eigentlich in der hardwarekonfiguration der hmi-station machen?


----------



## MTec (29 April 2008)

Hallo,

über "erreichbare Teilnehmer" muss das Panel auf jeden Fall sichtbar sein. Die ganzen Projekteinstellungen im Simatic Manager und WinCC Flexible sind erstmal sekundär. Auch wenn im Simatic Manager kein Projekt geöffnet ist und die MMC aus der CPU entfernt ist, werden unter "erreichbare Teilnehmer" die Teilnehmer des entsprechenden Netzes aufgelistet.

Nochmal die Panel-Einstellungen testen:
1. Transfer-Modus auf dem Panel abbrechen
2. Start --> Settings --> Control Settings --> Transfer 
Einstellen auf: MPI/Profibus  |  "Enable Channel" und "Remote Control" aktivieren
3. Start --> Settings --> Control Settings --> S7-Transfer Settings
Einstellen auf: MPI und unter Properties eine eindeutige MPI-Adresse einstellen
4. Panel in Transfer-Modus setzen

Wichtig: Das Panel ist nur erreichbar wenn es auf "Transfer" gestellt ist.

Wenn es dann noch immer nicht klappt liegt es evtl. doch am RS232/MPI-Adapter. Da kann ich aber nicht weiterhelfen - mit diesem Adapter hatte ich noch nichts zu tun.

Viele Grüße
Roland


----------



## Pascal2002 (29 April 2008)

danke für die anleitung, aber das hat leider nichts gebracht.

ich mach es jetzt über protool cs über ein pc direkt.

habe nächste woche präsentation und kann jetzt nicht länger rumprobieren.

vielen dank an alle helfer.


----------



## Helferlein (29 April 2008)

Hallo.

Ich kann mit deinen Screenshots nicht viel anfangen, da sie unscharf werden, wenn ich sie größer Zoome aber hier einige Tipps:

- Hast du im flexible das richtige Betriebssystem ausgewählt ?
- Konntest du das Panel über MPI laden ? Nach Urlöschen kann es sein, dass die MPI Schnittstelle auf Profibus umgestellt wird.
- Wenn du das Panel neu geladen hast, solltest du am Panel nochmal nach den MPI einstellungen schauen (Adresse, Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit,...)
- Hast du bei deiner CPU oder sonstwo ein Häkchen bei "einziger Master am Bus gesetzt" ? Soweit ich weiß, will das Panel die Masterfunktion übernehmen, wenn es angeschlossen ist.


Wenn all das nicht bringt, die HW-Konfig neu speichern-übersetzen und laden. Das Panel neu generieren und transferieren.

Wenn es dann noch immer nicht funktioniert, weiß ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr weiter, wobei ich diesen Fehler auch nicht kenne und ich habe schon einige Panels Projektiert.

Helferlein


----------



## Pascal2002 (29 April 2008)

danke helferlein,

aber ich habe es jetzt wie bereits erwähnt mit protool pro gemacht und lasse die runtime direkt aufm laptop laufen.


----------



## MW (29 April 2008)

Pascal2002 schrieb:


> das problem ist dabei nur, sobald ich, egal mit welchem pc, den adapter auf MPI einstelle statt auf Auto, findet er nix mehr.
> 
> ich habe den RS232 -> MPI adapter von Siemens. Baudrate 19,2kb/s eingestellt.
> 
> egal was ich einstelle, solange die schnittstelle nicht auf "auto" steht, ist die suche nach erreichbaren teilnehmern erfolglos.


 
Hast du da bei der Schnittstelle (MPI) die Geschwindigkeit von der RS232- oder von der MPI-Seite auf 19,2kb/s gestellt ???

Wenn MPI: Stell sie mal auf 187,5 kbit/s

Denn meineswissens durchsucht er bei der einstellung (Auto) alle Baudraten und bei (MPI) nimmt er nur die Eingestellte.

Is nur ne Vermutung, aber probiers mal bitte


----------

